# Kindness quotes to brighten our day.



## Raven (Jul 29, 2014)

What sunshine is to flowers, smiles are to humanity. These are but  trifles, to be sure; but scattered along life’s pathway, the good they  do is inconceivable. ~ Joseph Addison


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

_"We can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals." ~Immanual Kant~_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you want to be happy, practice compassion. ~Dalai Lama


----------



## Raven (Jul 30, 2014)

Good ones, thanks SeaBreeze.


[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Don't wait for people to be friendly, show them how. ~Author Unknown


The most important trip you may take in life is meeting people halfway. ~Henry Boye

[/FONT]


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2014)

"When I do good, I feel good.
When I do bad, I fell bad.
That's just my religion."
~Abraham Lincoln~


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

Let there be peace on earth - and let it begin with  me -- White Eagle


----------



## Raven (Jul 31, 2014)

Love and kindness are never wasted. They always make a difference. ~ Barbara DeAngelis


----------



## Raven (Aug 15, 2014)

“When you carry out acts of kindness you get a wonderful feeling 
 inside. It is as though something inside your body responds and says, yes, this is how I ought to feel.”--*Harold Kushner* 

“Wherever there is a human being, there is an opportunity for a 
 kindness.”--*Lucius Annaeus Seneca*


----------



## Shirley (Aug 15, 2014)

If I can stop one heart from breaking, 
I shall not live in vain. 
If I can ease one life from aching
Or cool one pain;
Or help one fainting robin into his nest again,
I shall not live in vain. 

Emily Dickenson


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2014)

“My religion is very simple. My religion is kindness.”   
― Dalai Lama


----------



## Raven (Sep 2, 2014)

“Guard well within yourself that treasure, kindness. Know how to give  without hesitation, how to lose without regret, how to acquire without  meanness.”   
  ―     George Sand


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2014)

How very true.


----------



## Ina (Sep 2, 2014)

Very true Pappy, and sometimes it's the best way. :wave:


----------



## Raven (Sep 7, 2014)

[h=4]“Those  who make compassion an essential part of their lives find the joy of  life. Kindness deepens the spirit and produces rewards that cannot be  completely explained in words. It is an experience more powerful than  words. To become acquainted with kindness one must be prepared to learn  new things and feel new feelings. Kindness is more than a philosophy of  the mind. It is a philosophy of the spirit. ”[/h] 					—Robert J. Furey


----------



## AprilT (Sep 10, 2014)

Very nice, glad I stopped in here.  Not a quote, but, my heart is feels richer every time I make someone smile.

Now for a quote I have this in a framed on my wall. 

"No act of kindness, no matter how small... is ever wasted."  Aesop.


----------



## Raven (Sep 10, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Very nice, glad I stopped in here.  Not a quote, but, my heart is feels richer every time I make someone smile.
> 
> Now for a quote I have this in a framed on my wall.
> 
> "No act of kindness, no matter how small... is ever wasted."  Aesop.




A wonderful quote April and very true.


He who sows courtesy reaps friendship, and he who plants kindness gathers love. ~ St. Basil


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 10, 2014)

If you are not sad at leaving, there was something wrong with your stay.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 11, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Raven (Nov 13, 2014)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]To err on the side of kindness is seldom an error. ~Liz Armbruster, 

Those who bring sunshine to the lives of others cannot keep it from themselves. ~James Matthew Barrie


[/FONT]


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 13, 2014)

True compassion means not only feeling another's pain but bbeing moved to help releive it!
                                                                                                           Daniel Goleman


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 14, 2014)

"You are the sunshine of my life...."


----------



## rickary (Nov 15, 2014)

I am in competition with no one.  I have no desire to play the game of being better than anyone.  I am simply trying to be better than the person I was yesterday.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to join in this thread, but can't think of any quotes! Where are you getting them all from?My Mother used to say 'If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything'  will that do?


----------



## Raven (Mar 15, 2015)

[h=4]“Your  greatness is measured by your kindness; your education and intellect by  your modesty; your ignorance is betrayed by your suspicions and  prejudices, and your real caliber is measured by the consideration and  tolerance you have for others.”[/h] 					—William J.H. Boetcker (1873-1962)


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

“The average dog is a nicer person than the average person.” 
― Andy Rooney


----------



## Cookie (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## rickary (Mar 18, 2015)

"How simple it is to see that all the worry in the world cannot change the future.  How simple it is to see that we can only be happy now and there will  never be another time when it is not now."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Raven (Apr 13, 2015)

[h=4]“Those  who make compassion an essential part of their lives find the joy of  life. Kindness deepens the spirit and produces rewards that cannot be  completely explained in words. It is an experience more powerful than  words. To become acquainted with kindness one must be prepared to learn  new things and feel new feelings. Kindness is more than a philosophy of  the mind. It is a philosophy of the spirit. ”[/h] 					—Robert J. Furey


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Please see my siggy, thanks!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2016)

Free.....


----------



## Raven (Jul 17, 2016)

(Thanks Pappy, I love that.)  


[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Too  often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a  listening ear, an honest compliment, or the smallest act of caring, all  of which have the potential to turn a life around. ~Leo Buscaglia

[/FONT]


----------



## angelica (Jul 18, 2016)

Kindness makes you the most beautiful person in the world,
no matter what you look like!  :angel:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2017)

Not a quote

but

the hope 
is 
to brighten one's day.....

A while back, wife and I went to church

It’s refreshing, sometimes, to attend a church

Sometimes

Anyway, there was a song service
I don’t sing
Can’t
Tried
It’s not considered singing
So, there I was, mouthing the words.

A few rows back, a middle aged gentleman was singing his heart out.
A tenor, I believe.
I also believe he was a butcher by trade.
Cause he was doin’ a job of it on that song.
His voice, his voice literally hurt my good ear.

Seems there are several stanzas to ‘He Lives’.
He got louder with each one.
At the last of the chorus to the last stanza I looked back...

Had to

There he was, tears streaming down his face.

Yet,
His face....beaming

He wasn’t a good looking guy

He literally wrecked the hymn




I’ve seen a lot of beauty
A lot
In nature, mostly

But this

Was the most beautiful thing

I have ever seen

yessir


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2017)

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
~Jesus Christ

Play nice.
~Every Mother


----------

